# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  tren

## sevenmann

what I would like to see is photos of Tren (Canadian brand)
30ml 
just started taking it, i'm getting hard but injections are sore and getting headaches. . photos of new and old would be nice too

----------


## Oki-Des

Even if it is real, you should be aware that tren is known to have exponential sides when compared to other AAS. If you are having problems you should consider stopping this appropriately. Good Luck.

----------

